# All these crazy new ATTESSA mods!!!



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Right, maybe its just me being thick but I'm getting rather confused about all the new modified ATTESA controllers out there...theres:-
Midori (2 versions)
Do-luck 'Tarzan' spec
Full-Race's version
Paul Ruzic's version
(i'm sure I've missed someone else!)

Now can someone PLEASE do a precis of the main features of each, how and why the differ (or dont!). I see that some use the original G-sensor and some dont. Its all starting to get a bit mind blowing for me TBH. My own thoughts are that anything that does away with or replaced the std g-sensor is the way forward.

As I'm sure most of you are aware, I'm looking to replace my PFC with something a little more 'special' and am considering the possibility of having the 4WD controlled by the ECU (whether entirely plug in or through a separate controller) as, I believe, Neilo had mentioned a while ago.
I just need to understand all these different things out there that have all cropped up recently and see if any of them offer an opportunity for ECU tie-in??

TT

Edit:- OK, I KNOW ATTESA only has 1 S...:chuckle:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Mooo mmoooo MOTEC is prob the way forward....

We're going to give the Full-Race version a bash.... I'll post up some data-logs, lap times etc.

At the moment we are running a standard gearbox, uprated NO1 TX box, SkyLab TSC Evo and standard ATTESA

We'll isolate the ATTESA and orig G Sensor for testing and disconnect the SkyLab TSC Evo - then remove once/if happy.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

oh... the best way for explainign the change to TX box split is if you have driven a DCCD equipped Impreza.

Think of the grip when DCCD locked (downside of the understeer)
Think of the corner entry with it unlocked (great corner entry but a bit wild on exit)

The AUTO ETS-Pro (DCCD-Pro) is like an adjustable change between these states through the corner... so on corner entry its pretty RWD, load up with lateral Gs it'll apply some pressure to move power FWD, open up the throttle (TPS signal) and it'll put more power FWD - All adjustable via 'gain' knob in AUTO or mappable. Less gain, less quickly/ready to move to 50/50


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Well as far as I can remember this is the story......

Midori (2 versions): This replaces the standard G-Sensor with a digital one with a pre-programed torque split curve

Do-luck 'Tarzan' spec: Same as above

Full-Race's version: This is the only one at the moment that not only replaces the G-Sensor but also the Attesa computer. It also has an auto function and a manual function to allow you to adjust it to your driving needs. It also connects to the Throttle Sensor to help calculate torque split 

Paul Ruzic's version: This is probably the most advance unit that still retains the factory G-Sensor and has about 6 preset curves that you can adjust the gain on.
Paul is working on a new unit at the moment that will no doubt replace the G-Sensor and Attesa computer, And if it is anything like his previous unit, It will be very good.

(i'm sure I've missed someone else!) Yup, The Skylab units which just ramp up the voltage input to the G-Sensor to push more torque forward


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Sub Boy said:


> (i'm sure I've missed someone else!) Yup, The Skylab units which just ramp up the voltage input to the G-Sensor to push more torque forward


Er, no.

I'll get a free plug here.

I'm building a new controller. Not because everyone else it, but there is a gap in the market that requires filling.

There is sooo much rubbish about digital this, 30x faster that. It's all irrelevant.

I think there should be a few technical facts posted about the ATTESA and they way it operates. I've read all the sales 'jargon' from all the other units available, and to be honest, it's just 'jargon'

There are some great products out there, but you need to know what you are buying, what they do and what they don't do. 

Remember, it the ATTESA that keep you on the black stuff...


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

Sorry mate, but you definately haven't tried the Tarzan spec G-Sensor yet. 

The Midori Spec is NOT the same as the Tarzan spec. Please, do not make assumptions if you haven't driven the car with the product itself. 

Read Aki's blog: One Man's Lonely Adventures In His R33 Skyline GT-R 

Thanks,

Wouter


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Wouter said:


> Sorry mate, but you definately haven't tried the Tarzan spec G-Sensor yet.
> 
> The Midori Spec is NOT the same as the Tarzan spec. Please, do not make assumptions if you haven't driven the car with the product itself.
> 
> ...


If this is directed at me, I'm not sure how I could have written it much different

"Midori (2 versions): This replaces the standard G-Sensor with a digital one with a pre-programed torque split curve

Do-luck 'Tarzan' spec: Same as above"

Do both of them replace the standard G-Sensor with a digital one with a pre-programed torque split curve???? YES!

I never mentioned anything about the curves being different between the two....But they are basically the same box with different programing.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

R32 Combat said:


> Er, no.
> 
> I'll get a free plug here.
> 
> ...


Enlighten us then....


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Sub Boy said:


> Enlighten us then....


What do you want to know?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

What did I get wrong on the description of the Skylab unit?
Is it that the voltage decreases to put more torque split to the front....I vaguely remember reading about the Attesa doing that? 

What are you looking to do with your new controller? One thing I am surprised with the ETS-Pro is that it no longer takes a signal from the wheel/ABS sensors....Is this something you are looking at?


----------



## r32hams (Feb 16, 2011)

Please correct me if I'm wrong but the Skylab tsc evo reduces the value from the lateral g sensor rather than ramping it up,this gives more front torque to the front wheels during cornering only as attesa removes front torque as the lateral g increases,but does not change front torque during strait line use.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

r32hams said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong but the Skylab tsc evo reduces the value from the lateral g sensor rather than ramping it up,this gives more front torque to the front wheels during cornering only as attesa removes front torque as the lateral g increases,but does not change front torque during strait line use.


Ah, someone does understand how it works. You are, of course, correct.

My new one has it's own G-senors, analogue though, so infinite resolution. It would best be compared to a modern 'Field TSC'.

As a developer, I'm very keen that ,for road use, the car should maintain all the original diagnostics and safety features. Fundamentally, the ATTESA is very good and only required a few minor tweaks, and should cost less than an arm and a leg.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

R32 Combat said:


> Ah, someone does understand how it works. You are, of course, correct.
> 
> My new one has it's own G-senors, analogue though, so infinite resolution. It would best be compared to a modern 'Field TSC'.
> 
> As a developer, I'm very keen that ,for road use, the car should maintain all the original diagnostics and safety features. Fundamentally, the ATTESA is very good and only required a few minor tweaks, and should cost less than an arm and a leg.


Lets hope so as I have only one arm left !! LOL 

I'll be your guinea pig (err not literally, don't like the food)


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Steve said:


> Lets hope so as I have only one arm left !! LOL
> 
> I'll be your guinea pig (err not literally, don't like the food)


I'd happily have you as my beeeaaatttccchhhh


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

So, in a nutshell Andy, how does this new 'development' model differ from the Skylab that I use already??

TT


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

tarmac terror said:


> So, in a nutshell Andy, how does this new 'development' model differ from the Skylab that I use already??
> 
> TT


It still has the over-steer/ under-steer feature, as in the SKYLAB EVO, it also has a feature to sharpen considerably the straight line response to apply front torque. It is run by it's own accelerometer and plugs into the ATTESA ECU.

The unit bolts onto the original plate that holds the Nissan accelerometers as a direct replacement.

There is nothing wrong with the old nissan unit, but modern accelerometers as soooo cheap, I though it silly not to use one. After conducting a number of back to back trials, I was surprised to see just how good the old Nissan units were, The response is very very fast with superb resolution. I can see why they are expensive to replace with that type.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Andy - will you be giving us 32 owners a bit of preload with this new unit?


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Sub Boy said:


> Well as far as I can remember this is the story......
> 
> Midori (2 versions): This replaces the standard G-Sensor with a digital one with a pre-programed torque split curve
> 
> ...


I'd say this is a very good summary.

If I may add my two cents, for clarity:

(And for full disclosure, all of the below is based on what I have read in the Japanese press, and my interview with Ito-san at Do-Luck and Tarzan himself):

1). Midori and Do-Luck standard units. These are non-adjustable, but digital versions of the stock analog (pendulum in oil-based) G-sensor. So rather than replacing your old G-sensor with a Nissan OEM unit, you buy these, for about 1/4 the price. 

2) Midori Spec G-sensor. This is also non adjustable, but with a more aggressive curve that is based on the different inputs. I know, but am not allowed to discuss publicly, what kind of curve this is. Sorry.

3) Do Luck Tarzan G-box. Again not adjustable by the user. The pre-programmed curve is very different from the Midori-Spec unit, above. As the name implies, racing driver and Time Attach champ Tarzan Yamada himself felt that a GT-R should respond in such-and-such a way, and so the curve was modified accordingly. On my blog I will post up my impressions on the good/bad of this unit.

Adjustable Units:
Full-Race - as SubBoy explained above.

Paul Ruzic - as above.

As a consumer, the only concerns (other than pricing, which I have seen will be competitive) I would have with the adjustable units are, what advantages/disadvantages are there in replacing the ATTESA ECU? 

a) Yes, adjustability is nice, but how many of us are going to be tinkering with the settings? I don't need that, but people who track their cars in varying conditions may want that.

b) Don't forget that the ATTESA computer is tied into other hardware on the car, most notably the ABS system. So I would want to verify that the replacement ATTESA computer did everything the stock ATTESA computer did, just better!

BTW - Speed of the ATTESA computer is not a problem, according to Ito-san at Do-Luck. Even the R32 ATTESA ECU is more than capable of handling the inputs/outputs fast enough. It's everything mechanical DOWNSTREAM of the ECU that is the actual bottleneck - he told me that the biggest weak point in the system, after the G-sensor, was the transfer itself - and so that in order to ensure complete power transfer without slippage, inserting more disks into the transfer would be the logical next step to improving the ATTESA performance.

What really needs to happen is, someone who lives near Nurburgring needs to "volunteer" to test all 4 units back to back, in the same car, and preferably with a professional driver who can then do a write up as to the pros/cons/impressions of each unit.

I for one, as a consumer, am glad to see so much innovation and progress being made to support our GT-Rs, and in areas that are not centered on more power or body kits.


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

*Interesting*

My transfer case has been rebuilt and the clutch pack has been resequenced for what they call here in Japan a Circuit drag tune. Drive plates were taken out and xtra friction discs were added. I guess my set up is ready to handle that Tarzan Box, will have to get that.

As it is now my front comes in hard and when I drop the clutch at around 7000 the car just pulls out straight there is very little snaking action.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Clearly the logical way forward is to improve the parts that cause the most delay. So as the new digital G-sensors are clearly faster than the originals it's a good place to start.
The Atessa computer took Nissan a lot of time, testing, expertise & dare I say it cost to develop... As Do Luck & Midori have demonstrated the computer is not really the slow part of the 4WD system's and ABS's response, so there's no dire need to replace it. The next stage would be to improve the transfer case's clutches. 

It would be good for a professional driver on an empty track with the same car to test all different currently available solutions and I daresay the Japanese will produce such a test soon enough to make the differences quantifiably clearer than explanations how these work & what they feel like. 

Thereafter it would be good to see a fair comparison against those units from outside of Japan that offer different possible solutions. Maybe they'll be better, maybe not. 

It's good there are Digital G Sensor solutions out that offer clear improvements in performance & safety but are easy to fit and get on with using the car. No programming required, no problems with original gauge not working. Not everybody wants to tinker with their cars, some just want to get the best enjoyment of driving and I think this is where Aki's coming from with his comment.

I know I wouldn't want to be spending many hours playing with programming the 4WD system & interaction with ABS... It's difficult enough learning how to program an engine ECU well than going and doing more programming elsewhere that takes a lot higher a level of testing to get right. Tuning an engine is easier to see results as it can be done on a dyno. Small changes can be measured easily for their performance improvement. 

To accurately know where to adjust a programmable 4WD / traction system takes testing with expensive telemetry equipment, controlled conditions & professional drivers who know how to feel & communicate the detailed changes that will help make improvements. 
Then it takes someone with in depth knowledge of the data logging systems & the computer to make the programming changes and even then it takes much further testing & datalogging to keep improving settings. This is the sort of technology for traction ECU system adjustment that only exists in high level racing.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Miguel - Newera said:


> I know I wouldn't want to be spending many hours playing with programming the 4WD system & interaction with ABS... It's difficult enough learning how to program an engine ECU well than going and doing more programming elsewhere that takes a lot higher a level of testing to get right. Tuning an engine is easier to see results as it can be done on a dyno. Small changes can be measured easily for their performance improvement.
> 
> To accurately know where to adjust a programmable 4WD / traction system takes testing with expensive telemetry equipment, controlled conditions & professional drivers who know how to feel & communicate the detailed changes that will help make improvements.
> Then it takes someone with in depth knowledge of the data logging systems & the computer to make the programming changes and even then it takes much further testing & datalogging to keep improving settings. This is the sort of technology for traction ECU system adjustment that only exists in high level racing.


To be fair the DCCD Pro controller doesn't require you to program it, it only has it as an option should your circumstances call for it.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

infamous_t said:


> To be fair the DCCD Pro controller doesn't require you to program it, it only has it as an option should your circumstances call for it.


Therefore for some the simpler options which retain the original Attesa ECU may be the basis for a better choice. 

Bear in mind up to this point there's been no mention of the Attessa replacement ECU working together with the ABS system, which exists with the original Attesa ECU & combined Digital G-Sensor replacements. Also for some, the torque gauge no longer working and needing replacement with a pressure gauge (More difficult still with the MFD on a BNR34) may not be desirable. 

Like Aki says, he'd want to know the replacement works better than the original - Not just heresay or opinions (Which are not to be confused with facts), but actually knowing the original computer has been improved so it demonstrably shows it's better than the original. 

As Ito-San said, the original Attessa ECU isn't a weak point I'd be inclined to believe him.

I'm waiting with interest to read what Aki's blog will say...


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

No, it was meant for R32 Combat.



Sub Boy said:


> If this is directed at me, I'm not sure how I could have written it much different
> 
> "Midori (2 versions): This replaces the standard G-Sensor with a digital one with a pre-programed torque split curve
> 
> ...


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Wouter said:


> No, it was meant for R32 Combat.


Sorry, I've missed your point.

I have looked into the fundamental difference between the R32 and R33 systems. I know exactly why the R33 appears more reactive than the R32 and yes, my new unit will address that issue.

Putting more friction plates into the clutch assy will alter the lock-up characteristics. There are 14 friction surfaces in the standard pack, adding one more plate will give you 2 more friction surfaces. That in turn will give the same output torque for 14% less activation load. This effectively increased the pressure v's torque gradient. It's exactly why you run a twin/triple/quad plate clutch for the engine/gearbox interface.

The clutch assy has a ~30kgf return spring to keep the hydraulic piston assy tight. This effectively opens the clutch pack when pressure is not applied, which is the case in the R32. When no 4WD is required, the is no pressure to the clutch pack. So, every time the 4WD is required, this slack needs to be taken up before and friction occurs. For every 1mm of clearance in the clutch pack, 3.8cc of fluid needs to be pumped from the ATTESA hydraulic unit to the piston. This fluid is at low pressure is the ATTESA ECU asks for say 10% front torque. So, this fluid takes a time to move etc. That is why the R32 is a little lethargic in later life. 
The R33 never fully releases the pressure and this is why the clutch assy is always under slight compression. This is done electronically, thus the GRID DANCER can make the car RWD. This is very easy to achieve.

The solenoid operates at 200hz, in real terms, at 8000rpm, a 6 cylinder engine fires twice during this time. So, I think it's fair to say that the ATTESA system operates are a reasonable speed. My new unit has an accelerometer that runs at 2kz and 3 processors that run at 20Mkz. So, electronically, it's all about the solenoid, and because it runs slow by comparison, the ATTESA tried to predict when the wheels might spin and provides enough front torque to prevent it. Should it get it wrong, the active traction control will take over and apply a little more so hopefully grip is retained.

Although I have not tried the Do-Luck, Midori or Tarzan units, I know what they do, what they can do, and why they are good. I have not suggested that they are rubbish, only the works used to describe what they do. How can something analogue be worse than something digital is it's measuring movement. As I said earlier, I've tested the reaction of the standard G-Meter, and it reacts much faster than the solenoid, so increasing this makes no difference. The Nissan unit is very good, very accurate and very responsive. It's only downfalls are it is fragile, expensive and large. From a functionality point of view, it's perfect.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Combat,

Can I ask when you expect your attesa device to be available and do you have a sale price in mind?

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

markM3 said:


> Hi Combat,
> 
> Can I ask when you expect your attesa device to be available and do you have a sale price in mind?
> 
> ...


Date, 3 months maybe, I'm going as fast as I can.

Price, between £200 and £250. I'm not exactly sure of the final build costs yet, hence me not being sure of the final price. There will be a few given out free to selected persons for track time evaluation, and 1/4 mile testing. Like the Skylab, they will be available through the GTROC online shop.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Interesting that the Group A transfer box reduced the number of drive plates.










Anyone translate ???


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

Combat... excellent information. Agree 100% with sensor output speed, it is not the issue. It will always be the mechanical mechanism, in this case hydraulics which is slower to react. It should be noted that the temperature of the fluid will also have an effect on the operation.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

bigmikespec said:


> Combat... excellent information. Agree 100% with sensor output speed, it is not the issue. It will always be the mechanical mechanism, in this case hydraulics which is slower to react. It should be noted that the temperature of the fluid will also have an effect on the operation.


Absolutely, hence only using the correct fluid. Sticking any old stuff it not the best idea. Nothing is going to break, you just won't get the best response.


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

R32 Combat said:


> Absolutely, hence only using the correct fluid. Sticking any old stuff it not the best idea. Nothing is going to break, you just won't get the best response.


Agreed.

We try all sorts of things to make response time faster in hydraulics. I am not 100% sure on how the ATESSA works... so the pump charges and accumilator and the solenoid releases the pressure to the clutch pack when necessary as determined by the ECU.

Does the solenoid operate via PWM signal? How does it regulate/vary pressure to the clutch pack?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

bigmikespec said:


> Agreed.
> 
> We try all sorts of things to make response time faster in hydraulics. I am not 100% sure on how the ATESSA works... so the pump charges and accumilator and the solenoid releases the pressure to the clutch pack when necessary as determined by the ECU.
> 
> Does the solenoid operate via PWM signal? How does it regulate/vary pressure to the clutch pack?


The solenoid is PWM controlled. The control valve has 2 positions, one pressurises the slave cylinder, one vents it. This valve is controlled by one or 2 solenoids depending on the car. So to exert maximum pressure, the solenoid duty would be 99%, with 99% of the time pressurising and 1% releasing pressure. At rest, the R32 is 100% releasing pressure, where as the R33/4 run a low duty to overcome the clutch pack return spring.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Speaking of fluids, I have been told by one lot it needs to be Dextron 6, where as others have said Dextron 3 is OK.....thoughts?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Clutch pack assy built









There is the spring










Assy with clutch fork. The furthest away ball recess is for the piston rod. More leverage.










This is how much free play there is in this pack. It gap between the end pressure plate and the circlip. Yes, all the force of this clutch pack goes against this circlip.










A quick video of the movement. Click the image to play it. This is what the R32 has to overcome every time the 4WD operates.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Sub Boy said:


> Speaking of fluids, I have been told by one lot it needs to be Dextron 6, where as others have said Dextron 3 is OK.....thoughts?


I really don't know. It wants to be thin, constant viscosity with the correct high pressure lubrication properties.


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

R32 Combat said:


> The solenoid is PWM controlled. The control valve has 2 positions, one pressurises the slave cylinder, one vents it. This valve is controlled by one or 2 solenoids depending on the car. So to exert maximum pressure, the solenoid duty would be 99%, with 99% of the time pressurising and 1% releasing pressure. At rest, the R32 is 100% releasing pressure, where as the R33/4 run a low duty to overcome the clutch pack return spring.


There must be a pressure reducing valve of sorts to regulate the pressure to the clutch pack... Is that correct?


----------



## r32hams (Feb 16, 2011)

The pressure of the fluid is regulated by an electronic pressure switch on the pump unit,this cuts the pump when the accumulator is charged,you can hear this when you turn on the ignition.If it doesnt charge in a set time the attesa gives a fault code and puts the 4wd light on.the correct fluid for the transfer pack is called matic-d and is available from nissan dealers,hope this helps


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

R32 Combat said:


> The solenoid is PWM controlled.


So that would mean that a decent ECU (i.e. Motec M800) with PWM outputs and a G-input could be programmed to do the 4WD control?

Yes/no??

TT


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

tarmac terror said:


> So that would mean that a decent ECU (i.e. Motec M800) with PWM outputs and a G-input could be programmed to do the 4WD control?
> 
> Yes/no??
> 
> TT


Yes, it appears the M800 can control this. I'm not sure what current it can provide.


----------



## RJT (Mar 4, 2011)

What I do like about the full race version is the fact it does away with the need for all the abs wires/sensors tied in with the attesa ecu. As on mine, the abs is removed but I was afraid to loose the wiring incase the 4wd didn't work. What I would like to know out of curiosity, is how the abs would be controlled with this system??


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

RJT said:


> What I do like about the full race version is the fact it does away with the need for all the abs wires/sensors tied in with the attesa ecu. As on mine, the abs is removed but I was afraid to loose the wiring incase the 4wd didn't work. What I would like to know out of curiosity, is how the abs would be controlled with this system??


Which system?


----------



## RJT (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ the full race one!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

RJT said:


> ^^ the full race one!


There are a few answers on Geoffs thread. I asked the same question.


----------



## RJT (Mar 4, 2011)

All I got from that was that the attesa ecu doesn't control the abs. I thought it did??


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

The attesa and abs are linked. Hence sharing one ecu.


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

r32hams said:


> The pressure of the fluid is regulated by an electronic pressure switch on the pump unit,this cuts the pump when the accumulator is charged,you can hear this when you turn on the ignition.If it doesnt charge in a set time the attesa gives a fault code and puts the 4wd light on.the correct fluid for the transfer pack is called matic-d and is available from nissan dealers,hope this helps


Yes that is all good thanks.

What I am getting at us the following. The clutch pack can engage partially or fully between 1%-100%... So, the pressure from the ATESSA hydraulic output after the accumilator must be pressure regulated i.e. between 5bar-200bar via a adjustable pressure valve.

Is that right? Or does the valve just release 100% of the accumulator pressure and the clutch pack locks up 100%?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

bigmikespec said:


> Yes that is all good thanks.
> 
> What I am getting at us the following. The clutch pack can engage partially or fully between 1%-100%... So, the pressure from the ATESSA hydraulic output after the accumilator must be pressure regulated i.e. between 5bar-200bar via a adjustable pressure valve.
> 
> Is that right? Or does the valve just release 100% of the accumulator pressure and the clutch pack locks up 100%?


The pressure pre solenoid is fairly constant. It basically pulses, but because of various resistances, it end up at the clutch pack as a uniform pressure. The duty cycle is the pressure relief valve.

If there is say 200 psi on one side of the solenoid, and 0 psi on the other, then a 50% duty cycle would effectively produce 100psi. A 10% duty would be 20psi. To overcome the return spring, you'd need about 2% duty if 100% produced 500Kgf @ the clutch pack and the spring rate was 30 Kgf. :squintdan


----------



## MountainRunner (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey guys (Paul Ruzic here), I have finally got my information sorted and in a PDF for you guys to have a read of. It is posted for download on my other site Time Attack Talk or you can get it from the link off Ruzic Engineering Motorsport Electronic Products

I have to agree about all the good things being said about the factory ATESSA system. It is proven and tested and as was said above the computing power of it is fine.

I have been building and helping guys setup the ATESSA controller I build for easily 5 years now. I personally own and race an R32 GTR and I love them !! I originally built the controller unit for myself (not as a product). It only became that way when many guys asked for one as well. I also run the biggest local Time Attack event in Australia TimeAttack - Home so I have a lot of access to the race track for testing.

If anything I would take from all the fixed boxes out there is that the factory system is the goods but tweaking it gets results. As for being able to tune the response, this is not hard when you have a unit setup for it in an intuitive way to help you get results. Believe me being able to make small changes to the system to match your car / driving style is a plus.

Please have a read of the information I have written. I am pretty excited about my new version II unit and once you read what it can allow you to do I think you will be as well.

To keep with the spirit of the forum, I have been talking with a registered trader and he will discuss prices etc. He is also going to become an installer in the UK. So I will keep all my discussions technical.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Am absoltely delighted that Paul has agreed for Zealou5 to become a retailer/installer of the new Ruzic Version II controller!:clap:
Paul will be genning me up on everything needed to know about these units.
Great news they're finally there Paul buddy.
Look forward to working with you to make our awesome cars even better!!!!
:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Just read your pdf Paul - have to say that is quite amazing. Presuming you are still using the stock G-sensor though - then would not the ultimate be your ATTESA controller and a standard (non-Tarzan, Do-Luck/Midori/anyone else) digital G-sensor?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

akasakaR33 said:


> Just read your pdf Paul - have to say that is quite amazing. Presuming you are still using the stock G-sensor though - then would not the ultimate be your ATTESA controller and a standard (non-Tarzan, Do-Luck/Midori/anyone else) digital G-sensor?


I'm also interested to know this.
I have one of Paul's generation 1 units in my car with the dual map switch on the steering wheel, Fantastic unit, does exactly what he said it would do.
However I though the reason that the Do-Luck/Midori and Full-Race ETS-Pro style units have come out is that technology has moved on, and that Digital G-Sensors (Gyros) have replaced the old analog systems with better resolution and no signal distortion?


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

akasakaR33 said:


> Just read your pdf Paul - have to say that is quite amazing. Presuming you are still using the stock G-sensor though - then would not the ultimate be your ATTESA controller and a standard (non-Tarzan, Do-Luck/Midori/anyone else) digital G-sensor?


Good point Aki, would be interested in the same.

Paul, your new device sounds really promising :clap:

Don't know if I have missed that in the pdf, but does it also log laptimes (additionally to the live on-screen lap timing)???

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## MountainRunner (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey Guys, yes it does use the factory G sensors and you will get a great result from it. I am also currently building a G-Sensor replacement based on Digital G sensor technology. The one I am making will also have an extended range for more precise control when racing, as the factory units can tap out in a tough track car. These will will be compatible with my controller and will be available as an add on. I should have a test unit ready to go pretty soon.

My 4WD Controller II is now ready to ship, please get in touch with fourtoes (Bobby) to secure a unit!!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

MountainRunner said:


> Hey Guys, yes it does use the factory G sensors and you will get a great result from it. I am also currently building a G-Sensor replacement based on Digital G sensor technology. The one I am making will also have an extended range for more precise control when racing, as the factory units can tap out in a tough track car. These will will be compatible with my controller and will be available as an add on. I should have a test unit ready to go pretty soon.
> 
> My 4WD Controller II is now ready to ship, please get in touch with fourtoes (Bobby) to secure a unit!!


What sort of digital accelerometer have you chosen?


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

would be good to also have a 2wd switch built in any of these units.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Your wish will be answered.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

MountainRunner said:


> Hey Guys, yes it does use the factory G sensors and you will get a great result from it. I am also currently building a G-Sensor replacement based on Digital G sensor technology. The one I am making will also have an extended range for more precise control when racing, as the factory units can tap out in a tough track car. These will will be compatible with my controller and will be available as an add on. I should have a test unit ready to go pretty soon.
> 
> My 4WD Controller II is now ready to ship, please get in touch with fourtoes (Bobby) to secure a unit!!


Cheers Paul, more information on the above to be found here.:clap:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/164889-welcome-zealou5-6.html#post1642447
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## Full-Race Geoff (Jun 22, 2006)

hpt_simon said:


> would be good to also have a 2wd switch built in any of these units.


I thought the same thing - that is how I wired my ETS-Pro, using the ebrake cutout going to a toggle switch to toggle 2wd/4wd


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Full-Race Geoff said:


> I thought the same thing - that is how I wired my ETS-Pro, using the ebrake cutout going to a toggle switch to toggle 2wd/4wd


Have you got a snow button?


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

R32 Combat said:


> Have you got a snow button?


:chuckle::chuckle:

Why? It NEVER snows in Berkshire!! I lived there for a couple of years and never saw the slightest sniff of it. Being Scottish, I love snow!!!

Besides, you southern softies just stay at home when there's snow as you can't cope...... I bet if someone spilled some salt on the pavement you'd have kittens!!

:chuckle:

TT


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

R32 Combat said:


> Have you got a snow button?


Yes :bowdown1:

TT you obviously don't know what you are talking about !!!!:flame::flame::flame::runaway::runaway::runaway:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

You can't be too careful Scott.

I had no idea you were Scottish, you've never mentioned it before..:chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hey I don't hunt Haggis, Toss my caber, or wear skirts !!!


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Steve, did you have that transported from somewhere that's actually cold!!??

:chuckle:


TT


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

R32 Combat said:


> You can't be too careful Scott.
> 
> I had no idea you were Scottish, you've never mentioned it before..:chuckle:


Yes, I KNOW...but I thought you may have forgotten...:chuckle:


TT


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL I was up in Scooootland a couple of weeks ago and it pissed down for 3 days. I've gotta go there again next week and it's going to be summer


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

I've just been up to Skye for a visit last week...It was touching 16deg!!!!

Funnily enough, it got colder as we drove south. Was a (Scottish) balmy 8deg in Fife!


TT


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Positively summer here in Berkshire today - 50F and sun out !!! What more could you want for winter "down South" ?

Oh and we have hot and COLD running water and electricity down here


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

tarmac terror said:


> I've just been up to Skye for a visit last week...It was touching 16deg!!!!
> 
> Funnily enough, it got colder as we drove south. Was a (Scottish) balmy 8deg in Fife!
> 
> ...


Hey, I was up in that area (Morar) last week and yup, the weather was cracking 











Still think the Skylab 2 is one of the best bang for buck mods I've made on my car, and it was really easy to fit too.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

chas said:


> Still think the Skylab 2 is one of the best bang for buck mods I've made on my car, and it was really easy to fit too.


I loved Skylab 2 as well..










:chuckle::chuckle:


TT


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

lol :chuckle:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

tarmac terror said:


> I loved Skylab 2 as well..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About as accurate as Mel.Gibsons portrayal Brave heart. 
Scotland, I went there once (by mistake) It's the only place on earth where is can rain and the ground stays dry. The rain is that ****ing horizontal. It's also the only place where is uphill to the shops and it's uphill to get back again.
Apart from that, it's was great :bowdown1:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

The original unit Skylab was great had it since 2004 never missed a beat until I retired it in favour of the Do Luck DTM. It's antique souvenir now.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

R32 Combat said:


> About as accurate as Mel.Gibsons portrayal Brave heart.
> Scotland, I went there once (by mistake) It's the only place on earth where is can rain and the ground stays dry. The rain is that ****ing horizontal. It's also the only place where is uphill to the shops and it's uphill to get back again.
> Apart from that, it's was great :bowdown1:


LOL.
I remember flying into Aberdeen in the cockpit of a BA A320 while on a famil flight with work. We pulled up to the terminal and the sleet (snowy rain) was indeed horizontal. All was fine and dandy apart from 2 things....
1. I was supposed to be going to Nice!!! Which at that time was bathing in low 30's.....
2. Captain asked me to accompany him on the walk around.....:bawling:


Was still fun though...!!




TT


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

FRRACER said:


> The original unit Skylab was great had it since 2004 never missed a beat until I retired it in favour of the Do Luck DTM. It's antique souvenir now.


I'm glad you've found a satisfactory stop gap until Skylab Fission is released...:chuckle::wavey:


----------



## Full-Race Geoff (Jun 22, 2006)

R32 Combat said:


> Have you got a snow button?


manual mode with gain turned up is recommended for extreme low-traction conditions (ice and snow)


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

If you want to donate it for testing and be able keep the item I'd be more than happy to return back to the Skylab fold


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

FRRACER said:


> If you want to donate it for testing and be able keep the item I'd be more than happy to return back to the Skylab fold


I can't see an issue with that. 
I'll need a number of test platforms.


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

FRRACER said:


> The original unit Skylab was great had it since 2004 never missed a beat until I retired it in favour of the Do Luck DTM. It's antique souvenir now.


FRRACER, I too have the Skylab and is also waiting for Andy's newer version.
In the mean time, how was the DTM2 compared to Skylab?

I love the ease of installation with the Skylab, truly plug and play. I understand that we have to cut some wires to install the DTM2?

Is it a straight forward install? (I know it will not be as simple as Andy's)



R32 Combat said:


> I'm glad you've found a satisfactory stop gap until Skylab Fission is released...:chuckle::wavey:


Please keep me posted! Waiting eagerly! In the mean time I have fabricated the adapter to read the fuel pressure. Hope to get it installed soon so I can see the beautiful numbers on my Defi!!!


----------

